# optotriac u optotransistor



## luchovl2 (Mar 31, 2008)

Hola, la cuestión es la siguiente: un control de potencia microcontrolado, a la salida del micro (que tiene salida con pull up) poner un optotriac para controlar un triac (el bt 137) con una carga resistiva pura. Por un lado no estoy seguro de la parte de la resistencia para limitar la salida del optotriac (moc3062) y por otro lado, ahi va la pregunta, ¿puedo poner un optotransistor en lugar del o-triac?, la pregunta es porque no se si se puede poner 5v cc en el gate del bt 137. Por ejemplo en la imagen adjuntada la corriente de salida máxima del moc3062 es de 1A, si la R1 es de 220 ohm ¿no sería una potencia de 220w? tendria que predefinir la pontencia en digamos medio watt, serían como 100k la R1 y la corriente 2mA si no calculé mal. Lo que pretendo es ahorrarme poner resistencias de más de 1/4w.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 31, 2008)

Creo que estas mesclando el ganado.
Si colocas un optaislador desaparecen los 5 VCC de tu micro (No llegan al triac). Y esa es la funcion del optoaislador, separar los circuitos de control con los de 220VCA

En el esquema que pusiste el triac de trabajo se dispara por la propia tension de la linea de 220VCA a travez del triac del opto.
Esta tension esta presente una fraccion de segundo ya que despues de aplicada desaparece porque el triac de trabajo entra en conduccion cortocircuitandose. un valor habitual de R1 es de 330 Ohms 1/2 o 1/4W


----------



## luchovl2 (Abr 1, 2008)

Ah cierto, encima lo pensé lo de poner el optotriac para aislar de la parte de 220 no es que saque el circuito de alguna parte. Lo que no me quedó claro es lo del disparo, una vez que el triac de trabajo conduce ¿deja de conducir el optotriac?, ¿o sea que solo conduce el tiempo suficiente para que el triac de trabajo entre en conducción?


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 1, 2008)

En realidad no conduce porque no hay tension que conducir, ya que el triac de trabajo se encuentra "Cerrado", no hay tension (Casi ninguna) sobre el optotriac y por ende tampoco sobre la resistencia, esto queda asi hasta que la tension de linea pasa por 0V de valor instantaneo  en ese momento se cumple que Ic (Intensidad decarga) es < Im (Intensidad de mantenimiento) del triac de trabajo, en esa condicion el triac se "habre", pero como tu le mandas exitacion a la Gate, entra nuevamente en conduccion y asi mientras tenga pulsos sobre Gate, pr eso con un valor de disipacion de R1 minimo el esquema funciona.


----------

